# yankton in april



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

does anyone on here have any idea why the nfaa put the dakota classic on in april im thinking late season blizzard,


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Last year the wind was only mild so they wanted to have it in april.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

thats what i'm thinking too.. gonna pack the wind blocking hunting stuff for the shoot


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

BBBBRRRRRRRRR......................!

Lien2


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Awwwwwwww come on, you all are from cold states you should be used to it lol! Especially after the winter we are having so far, it will feel like the 4th of July roflol!


----------

